# Nước hoa vùng kín DIONEL secret hàng chính hãng



## ngoclan (8/8/19)

Em dùng sản phẩm nước hoa vùng kín DIONEL secret thấy thơm quá các chị ạ, sài mà anh yêu mê lắm, sức có 1,2 giọt lên quần lót thôi mà thơm từ tối đến sáng nên lấy về bán giá hữu nghị cho chị em sài chung cho thơm tho luôn,chứ mà để cô bé có mùi đàn ông người ta không muốn gần gũi,bản thân củng cảm thấy tự ti, xấu hổ.
Hàng chính hãng 100% giá 290k.
Các loại mà bảo là sale 100, 100 mấy mua 2 chai mới có giá đó toàn hàng giả không đấy ạ. Em lúc trước củng ham rẻ mua thử ai dè trúng hàng giả,chả thấy thơm tho gì, mà mỗi lần đổ ra sài là nó đổ ra ngoài muốn hết cả chai nước hoa, để trong túi xách vặn nắp kĩ càng rồi, mấy ngày sau mở ra xem không còn 1 giọt,sài vào thơm được 5 phút đầu rồi chả thấy thơm gì nữa,bị giả mấy lần mới nhận ra là bỏ ra nhiều tiền hơn mà được hàng thật chất lượng cho đáng đồng tiền.
Mổi lần đổ 1,2 giọt là đủ thơm tho cả ngày,hàng thật chất lượng nên mùi thơm rất lâu có khi cả ngày chưa hết. giờ em tự tin hẳn, đi đâu củng nghe mùi thơm thích ơi là thích.




Chị em muốn mua thì ib em nhé


----------

